# Log Me In help



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

I recently thought about using LogMeIn (http://www.logmein.com) on my home computer to access files at school, but after creating the account and finding out software needed to be downloaded, I wondered how safe and secure it was, and whether or not it could open up access points for hackers, so I thought I would get an independent opinion.

Is it safe? Should I use it? Does it give hacking opurtunites? Can you reccommend anything else?

BTW I am running Norton Internet Security 2007 on Windows XP Home SP2, and if I wanted to delete my LogMeIn account, do you know how to do it?

Thanks in advance, 
Christopher


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

I use it. And some folk I work with use it too.

Log Me In uses 256bit-SSL Encryption, make sure to use strong passwords for both your log me in account and your user account password for the destination pc.

If you wanted to delete your Log Me In account, first delete the pc's you have added to your account, and then perhaps email the company and request they delete your username and password.


----------

